

[Ask HN]:Your recommendations on ecommerce/cart software - papathrowaway

Hey there,<p>So I have a side project that I&#x27;m going to be starting when I go away next week and it&#x27;s going to need some cart software.<p>I&#x27;ve narrowed down 3 selections so far, xcart (free, PHP), bigcommerce (paid, $30-80&#x2F;month) and shopify (paid, $30-80&#x2F;month).<p>So my questions are as followed:
Have you any experience in eCommerce, if so how did you find it overall, what cart software did you use and would you recommend it?<p>Out of the 3 listed above, would you recommend 1, none or another?<p>How easy was it to integrate a custom theme, blogging software &amp; code additional plugins?<p>I think that&#x27;s about it although I probably have another half a dozen questions, when they come to me I&#x27;ll edit it this.  I&#x27;ve not yet met my minimum operating caffeine threshold, so coffee time.<p>Thanks.
======
FlopV
I'd be curious as to some of the opinions in this space as well.

